
Ask HN: Bug Fixing as a Service - bugzzy
I do 10-20h of freelance dev for a startup currently where I fix non-urgent bugs and things. They&#x27;re short staffed and their devs don&#x27;t have the bandwidth for it.<p>It got me thinking - could I offer this as a productized service charged at a fixed monthly price? I&#x27;d obviously only offer it for the tech stack that I excel at.<p>Though I&#x27;m not sure how you&#x27;d structure pricing for something like this.<p>I&#x27;d love to get feedback on this -- is it something that your startup&#x2F;dev team might consider? The pitch is that it&#x27;ll cost at a minimum $2-3x of your FTE dev time and more importantly, distract them from building core product that moves the needle.<p>Here&#x27;s my math:
$&#x2F;hr value of dev on your team = $100&#x2F;h (in the bay area)?
Say they spend 6-8h fixing 1-2 bugs every 2w sprint.
That&#x27;s ~$1500&#x2F;mo of your dev&#x27;s time.<p>What if instead you paid $0.5x of that and got a similar SLA?
======
new_guy
It sounds like you're being used for cheap labour. Fixing as a service was
Tweakys business model @ $80 per fix before they were acquired so there is a
market there, just stop underselling yourself.

